# Gay friendly ?



## Alanmoore1981

Hi, we are a gay couple (men) and were looking into moving to Auckland. Can anyone tell us what the best areas to live in are? Were looking for a house near a beach and parks as we have a dog and enjoy walking but not too far removed from the city buzz. We don't want to spend a huge amount renting a place though as the chances are only one of us will have a job when we first move there. 

Does anywhere like this exist? 

Kind regards

Alan


----------



## anski

Alanmoore1981 said:


> Hi, we are a gay couple (men) and were looking into moving to Auckland. Can anyone tell us what the best areas to live in are? Were looking for a house near a beach and parks as we have a dog and enjoy walking but not too far removed from the city buzz. We don't want to spend a huge amount renting a place though as the chances are only one of us will have a job when we first move there.
> 
> Does anywhere like this exist?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan,

Welcome to the forum. If you look at Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me or Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz both have a rental section to give you an idea of rental prices.
Not sure what you mean by best areas, in terms of lifestyle or economic scale.

One obvious choice that would answer all your requirements in the suburbs of Mission Bay (Welcome To Mission Bay Auckland Beachfront ) or Kohimarana, St. Heliers they can be pricey but if you move a distance from the beach prices drop a little, going further out, the eastern suburbs of Bucklands Beach, Mellons Bay, are nice
This may help also it has a suburb guide to give you a better idea. Auckland Suburb Guide

There are beaches on the northern side of the bridge but I don't like it for the simple reason crossing the bridge, or even getting out onto the motorway can be a pain in peak hour traffic.

On my first visit to NZ to buy a house I bought a map of Auckland & like you wanted to be near the city, beach, restaurants etc I narrowed it down to a few areas like Parnell, Mission Bay Kohimarana & Herne Bay however on my first visit to Mission Bay on a very wet & wild day during the month of May my umbrella blew inside out but I new even then that was where I wanted to live. You see even on a bad day there were still people walking around & on a good day it is heaven. It's got restaurants & cafes & a lovely art deco cinema.
I cannot wait to get back there in September.

A few people on here have taken my advice & made it their home.

Feel free to ask questions.

Anski


----------



## anski

Alanmoore1981 said:


> Hi, we are a gay couple (men) and were looking into moving to Auckland. Can anyone tell us what the best areas to live in are? Were looking for a house near a beach and parks as we have a dog and enjoy walking but not too far removed from the city buzz. We don't want to spend a huge amount renting a place though as the chances are only one of us will have a job when we first move there.
> 
> Does anywhere like this exist?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Alan


Sorry just realised your title was Gay friendly, & I have to say there are many gay couples in Auckland, & I remember a few years ago when NZ first introduced civil ceremonies for gay couples I witnessed a beach ceremony which was a lovely event.


----------



## jenswaters

Darla.R said:


> Hi Alan, a well timed question given that today is International Day Against Homophobia and Transphobia.
> 
> Unfortunately both still thrive in New Zealand, despite the civil union legislation. Look up the Moa “Low Carb Queers; Moa Beer – Full Strength" ads and you'll see how old attitudes die hard in some corners of the world. People are expected to 'suck it up' if they take offence, New Zealanders pride themselves on their Un-PCness  so chose your area carefully. Of course ads like those say as much about New Zealand's drinking culture as they do about its homophobia.
> 
> Sometimes prejudice has spilled over into violence
> Gay couple shut bakery after taunts and attacks | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> This may be a good site to begin with
> Welcome to GayNZ.com - New Zealand's LGBT Community



Sadly, this is something that is happening the world-over, and is not isolated to NZ. I wish it were easy to say that narrow-mindedness and prejudice didn't exist, but this would be a lie for any country. My best advice would be to stick to the more cosmopolitan areas of the country, as opposed to more country, isolated areas. 

I wish I could give more advice or help

Jen


----------



## peteemm

We are a male gay couple living in New Plymouth most people we know either realise or have been told this, and we have encountered no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Tildie

Alanmoore1981 said:


> Hi, we are a gay couple (men) and were looking into moving to Auckland. Can anyone tell us what the best areas to live in are? Were looking for a house near a beach and parks as we have a dog and enjoy walking but not too far removed from the city buzz. We don't want to spend a huge amount renting a place though as the chances are only one of us will have a job when we first move there.
> 
> Does anywhere like this exist?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan,

It would be good for you to look at Ponsonby, Herne Bay and Pt Chev. Ponsonby has a great cafe culture and is known to be very Gay friendly (gay capital of AK). Ponsonby used to host the gay pride parade back in the days where auckland used to know how to have fun.

I would stare clear of Kohi, Mission Bay, Parnell very expensive and too family orientated and not so cool. Nice to take a drive down there with the roof down in your car on a sunday though or walking your dog.

Regards
Stacey


----------



## anski

Tildie said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> It would be good for you to look at Ponsonby, Herne Bay and Pt Chev. Ponsonby has a great cafe culture and is known to be very Gay friendly (gay capital of AK). Ponsonby used to host the gay pride parade back in the days where auckland used to know how to have fun.
> 
> I would stare clear of Kohi, Mission Bay, Parnell very expensive and too family orientated and not so cool. Nice to take a drive down there with the roof down in your car on a sunday though or walking your dog.
> 
> Regards
> Stacey



Stacey,
I think you will find the rents in the places you named are similar to the places I suggested. Any area close to the city is the same I'm afraid. There is also a terrible shortage of rentals, my agent told me he did an open day (30 minutes only ) & 200 prospective tenants turned up.
Many landlords have sold their rentals off, so there is a real shortage at the moment.
We are giving our tenants more than 2 months notice to be fair to them.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R

Tildie said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> It would be good for you to look at Ponsonby, Herne Bay and Pt Chev. Ponsonby has a great cafe culture and is known to be very Gay friendly (gay capital of AK). Ponsonby used to host the gay pride parade back in the days where auckland used to know how to have fun.
> 
> I would stare clear of Kohi, Mission Bay, Parnell very expensive and too family orientated and not so cool. Nice to take a drive down there with the roof down in your car on a sunday though or walking your dog.
> 
> Regards
> Stacey


The Auckland property market is in such turmoil at the moment that you stand a good chance of getting a bargain if you're sensible enough to make offers about 10-15% lower than the asking price. It's showing signs of improvement but selling prices are still negative

Property Market Slightly Less Negative | Scoop News

Being a first time buyer should have the agents eating out of your hand.

If you're thinking about renting read this first before deciding where to live,

http://www.landlords.co.nz/read-article.php?article_id=3963

"The average rent for a four-bedroom property in Auckland's Ponsonby has risen 57% over the past year, while Epsom has seen a 40% fall, according to the latest Crockers Auckland rental price table.

Nationwide, the Crockers figures show the average median rent for a four bedroom property rose 2% from $430 to $440.

In Ponsonby, the average median increased from $700 to $1,100 while in Epsom average rents for a four-bedroom property fell from $700 to $420.

Of the 28 suburbs included in the four-bedroom market, 22 saw rents rise, two remained the same and four saw rents fall.

In the three-bedroom market the largest year-on-year rise was seen in Mount Eden, up 23% from $530 to $652. Prices for three-bedroom rents held steady with only one location, Birkenhead, seeing a fall, down 2% from $495 to $487.

Nationwide, the average median rent for a three-bedroom property rose 1% from $340 to $345.

For two bedroom properties the largest yearly rise was seen in Grey Lynn/Westmere, with the average median rent up 18% from $450 to $530. The three-bedroom market remained largely stable with only two locations seeing rents fall, down 3% in Epsom and 5% in Point chevalier/Mount Albert.

Of the 29 suburbs included in the two bedroom figures, 25 saw rents rise while two remained the same.

Nationwide, the average two bedroom median rent was up 3% from $290 to $300.

The largest rent rise in the one bedroom market was seen in Howick, up 24% from $250 to $310.

The largest fall was in Manakau/Manurewa, where the average median rent fell 5% from $300 to $285.

Of the 22 suburbs included in the one bedroom market, 15 saw rents rise, two remained the same and five saw rents fall.

Nationwide, the average median rent for a one bedroom property rose 2%, up from $225 to $230."


just bear in mind that the world cup is having an effect on rental incomes, especially around Eden Park. Anyone whose lease expires around that time is going to have to pay more to renew it, or be forced out. After October is probably the best time to be looking for a rental.


----------



## Alanmoore1981

Omg.....so much response from you all thanks so much and sorry for taking so long to reply!

Thanks to Jen though I agree prejudice can be experienced anywhere and living in a city like Glasgow were kind of used to that with attitudes only changing very recently! It sounds like New Zealand and Scotland have a bit in common! The property market here has also experienced problems but again were kinda coming out of that at the moment slowly but surely 

Thanks so much for all the great advice I'm now gonna go through all the areas you have listed and research them further!

Big smile!! Alan


----------



## anski

Alanmoore1981 said:


> Omg.....so much response from you all thanks so much and sorry for taking so long to reply!
> 
> Thanks to Jen though I agree prejudice can be experienced anywhere and living in a city like Glasgow were kind of used to that with attitudes only changing very recently! It sounds like New Zealand and Scotland have a bit in common! The property market here has also experienced problems but again were kinda coming out of that at the moment slowly but surely
> 
> Thanks so much for all the great advice I'm now gonna go through all the areas you have listed and research them further!
> 
> Big smile!! Alan


Hi Alan,

I remember Glasgow in the 1960's what a grim place it was then yet I returned for a brief visit in 2000 & was amazed at the transformation. I remarked I could live there until my husband reminded me about winter weather.

Nothing like coming over & checking the place out first to see if it's for you.

Although I am Australian I first visited NZ in 2001 & fell in love with Mission Bay (Auckland) & bought a house on a very blustery, wet, miserable day. I loved it then & it just got better when the sun appeared. I lived there for 8 years & the past 2 years I have been living in the Med & getting in as many trips as I can. We are returning in September & I am really getting excited at the thought.
For me it is like a mini version of Sydney (Australia) but with a smaller population & a stress free life.

Anski


----------



## KeepDiscovering

Just to share a bit of personal experience. I'm planning to relocate to Auckland later this year to join my same-sex partner who is a native NZ citizen teaching there.

From 09 to now, I've been travelling to NZ for about 12 times to experience how living there is like, in different seasons and economic cycles. Kiwi's attitude towards gay relationship is generally open. I rarely encounter any strange experience staying or dining out with my partner. When I am crossing the border, I always explain to immigration officials that I am here to visit my same-sex partner and have not encountered any trouble.

The school where my partner is teaching has several other gay and lesbian teaching staff members, a few of them on their own civil partnership. As I know, sexual orientation has not been an issue at the school, with students or parents. These gay and lesbian teachers' development opportunities at school are quite promising just like others (bear in mind that school is usually 'traditional and family-oriented'). 

Back to your question specifically, Mission Bay, Posonby, Herne Bay, Kohi and St. Heliers are all relatively upmarket suburbs close to waterfront and city centre (esp. Herne Bay, which is very pricey). I personally would prefer St.Heliers to Mission Bay/Kohi because Mission Bay & Kohi are more touristy while St. Heliers has a stronger feeling of a community neighbourhood. Also worth consideration is Glendowie, not really 'close' to city centre but with a quite beautiful waterfront. Landsizes in Glendowie tend to be bigger than Mission Bay, Kohi and St. Heliers too.


----------



## anski

KeepDiscovering said:


> Just to share a bit of personal experience. I'm planning to relocate to Auckland later this year to join my same-sex partner who is a native NZ citizen teaching there.
> 
> From 09 to now, I've been travelling to NZ for about 12 times to experience how living there is like, in different seasons and economic cycles. Kiwi's attitude towards gay relationship is generally open. I rarely encounter any strange experience staying or dining out with my partner. When I am crossing the border, I always explain to immigration officials that I am here to visit my same-sex partner and have not encountered any trouble.
> 
> The school where my partner is teaching has several other gay and lesbian teaching staff members, a few of them on their own civil partnership. As I know, sexual orientation has not been an issue at the school, with students or parents. These gay and lesbian teachers' development opportunities at school are quite promising just like others (bear in mind that school is usually 'traditional and family-oriented').
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Back to your question specifically, Mission Bay, Posonby, Herne Bay, Kohi and St. Heliers are all relatively upmarket suburbs close to waterfront and city centre (esp. Herne Bay, which is very pricey). I personally would prefer St.Heliers to Mission Bay/Kohi because Mission Bay & Kohi are more touristy while St. Heliers has a stronger feeling of a community neighbourhood. Also worth consideration is Glendowie, not really 'close' to city centre but with a quite beautiful waterfront. Landsizes in Glendowie tend to be bigger than Mission Bay, Kohi and St. Heliers too._




Hi

Thanks for sharing your experiences as a same sex couple. From my experience I have always felt very comfortable in conducting business with many gay couples & I actually have some gay friends. I have never heard of them complain of discrimination or harassment in New Zealand either. 
Gay couples are not a new phenomenon it just that there is much more honesty & openness these days & I like that.


Yes Glendowie is also nice I agree, I am fortunate to live in Mission Bay & love it for the vibrant life, the art deco cinema, being so close to Eastridge for shopping & also closer to city. However I usually take a daily stroll along Tamaki Drive to St Heliers stopping for a coffee at Kohi (Kohimarana)on the way back.

Oh! I cannot wait to get back to my favourite haunts.

Anski


----------



## Swimmer

*First Post on ExpatForum.com*



Alanmoore1981 said:


> Omg.....so much response from you all thanks so much and sorry for taking so long to reply!
> 
> Thanks to Jen though I agree prejudice can be experienced anywhere and living in a city like Glasgow were kind of used to that with attitudes only changing very recently! It sounds like New Zealand and Scotland have a bit in common! The property market here has also experienced problems but again were kinda coming out of that at the moment slowly but surely
> 
> Thanks so much for all the great advice I'm now gonna go through all the areas you have listed and research them further!
> 
> Big smile!! Alan


Greetings Alan!

I read your post with tremendous interest for what will be obvious reasons.
A little background is in order: My partner of nearly 16 years and I are planning to return to New Zealand this coming October. She is a licensed NZ Pharmacy Technician and is looking into a position in Wellington this time around. Last time we lived in South Auckland for a year while she worked at the Radius Pharmacy in Flatbush and then returned to US when my Mother became ill. This time around we plan to become NZ citizens. 

We had absolutely no negative experiences regarding our "life style" during any of our previous wonderful vacations exploring the North Island and although we did not actually seek out "Our Tribe" (so to speak) during what we call our "OE" or "Overseas Experience" in Auckland ('07-"08) ...we can truthfully say that the only homophobia we encountered was OUR OWN! LOL! We were treated respectfully and were even encouraged to relocate to NZ by all of those that knew of our dream.

This is not to suggest that we are ignorant of some of the present day homophobic "issues" such as the Destiny Church (Google: Young Labour says stop state-funded homophobia/Scoop News) however, we prefer to focus on the positive influences such as FaceBook's Moon Over Martinborough as an example of Gay Expats successfully making a go of it in NZ!! 

That said, we found TradeMe to be a very important resource and we highly recommend utilizing it for nearly everything...including JOBS! It was through TradeMe that we made numerous connections and some really fine deals whether it was looking for rentals or finding housewares or even selling our vehicle when we returned to the US. 

So, now this time we are seriously planning to begin our adventure in Wellington and since this is so close to the South Island, we are hoping to finally ferry over to check out the Marlborough Sound, sunny Nelson & maybe even Milford Sound...all in good time, eh. 

Lots of juggling to do in the meantime....:juggle: The next 100 days are going to be busy INDEED!

Hope this wasn't too chatty for my first post. 

Swimmer & Partner in Santa Rosa, CA

PS: If anyone from Wellington knows of a great swimming pool near Newtown and the Hospital, let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Song_Si

Swimmer said:


> PS: If anyone from Wellington knows of a great swimming pool near Newtown and the Hospital, let me know. Thanks in advance!


Hi
Used to work at Wgtn Hospital - Kilbirnie Pool (officially the Wellington Regional Aquatic Centre) is about than 5 min drive away, basically on the other side of the hill behind the hospital

50-metre heated indoor pool, including diving pool; Programmes pool; Hydrotherapy pool; Toddler's pool and Spray water-play area; Club Active fitness centre and aerobics studio; Three private spa pools (to pre-book, contact the pool); Single-sex private saunas; Swim shop; Crèche; Café; Meeting rooms​


----------



## anski

Swimmer said:


> Greetings Alan!
> 
> I read your post with tremendous interest for what will be obvious reasons.
> A little background is in order: My partner of nearly 16 years and I are planning to return to New Zealand this coming October. She is a licensed NZ Pharmacy Technician and is looking into a position in Wellington this time around. Last time we lived in South Auckland for a year while she worked at the Radius Pharmacy in Flatbush and then returned to US when my Mother became ill. This time around we plan to become NZ citizens.
> 
> We had absolutely no negative experiences regarding our "life style" during any of our previous wonderful vacations exploring the North Island and although we did not actually seek out "Our Tribe" (so to speak) during what we call our "OE" or "Overseas Experience" in Auckland ('07-"08) ...we can truthfully say that the only homophobia we encountered was OUR OWN! LOL! We were treated respectfully and were even encouraged to relocate to NZ by all of those that knew of our dream.
> 
> This is not to suggest that we are ignorant of some of the present day homophobic "issues" such as the Destiny Church (Google: Young Labour says stop state-funded homophobia/Scoop News) however, we prefer to focus on the positive influences such as FaceBook's Moon Over Martinborough as an example of Gay Expats successfully making a go of it in NZ!!
> 
> That said, we found TradeMe to be a very important resource and we highly recommend utilizing it for nearly everything...including JOBS! It was through TradeMe that we made numerous connections and some really fine deals whether it was looking for rentals or finding housewares or even selling our vehicle when we returned to the US.
> 
> So, now this time we are seriously planning to begin our adventure in Wellington and since this is so close to the South Island, we are hoping to finally ferry over to check out the Marlborough Sound, sunny Nelson & maybe even Milford Sound...all in good time, eh.
> 
> Lots of juggling to do in the meantime....:juggle: The next 100 days are going to be busy INDEED!
> 
> Hope this wasn't too chatty for my first post.
> 
> Swimmer & Partner in Santa Rosa, CA
> 
> PS: If anyone from Wellington knows of a great swimming pool near Newtown and the Hospital, let me know. Thanks in advance!



Hi Swimmer & Partner,

Welcome to the forum, so relocating from Santa Rosa CA. to NZ. I know your area & will be visiting old friends in St. Helena in September for a few days on my way home.

Yes Trademe is a great source to find almost anything you want to buy in fact I I have already started buying on Trademe recently & now have a car, washing machine & fridge waiting for my move back.

Feel free to ask anything else you want to know about NZ & we will all try to help with information.


----------



## Swimmer

anski said:


> Hi Swimmer & Partner,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, so relocating from Santa Rosa CA. to NZ. I know your area & will be visiting old friends in St. Helena in September for a few days on my way home.
> 
> Yes Trademe is a great source to find almost anything you want to buy in fact I I have already started buying on Trademe recently & now have a car, washing machine & fridge waiting for my move back.
> 
> Feel free to ask anything else you want to know about NZ & we will all try to help with information.


We are awaiting the confirmation of the Wellington position and enjoying the summer weather this 4th of July evening...fireworks are in process as I type this....keenly aware that it will most likely be Guy Fawkes Day in NZ when we next see or hear fireworks! 

In the area of South Auckland (where we resided in '07-'08) the display of fireworks went on and on and on! LOL! It was impressive...and totally unexpected. To think that a country would celebrate a holiday based on an unsuccessful attempt to blow up Parliament! We were gobsmacked when we found this out! Frankly, we are pretty much fed up with our US politicking scams and war based economy shennanigans....another fine reason to head back to NZ! But you won't see anybody celebrating an attempt (successful or otherwise, to blow up Congress....not YET anyways!)

The towns of St. Helena and Sonoma are lovely communities and I have worked with clients as a CCA (Certifed Companion Aide/Caregiver) in nearby Oakmont. Some of the most beautiful countryside in Northern California is in Sonoma County. 
Even American Botanist & Horticulturalist, Luther Burbank who had traveled all over the planet chose to live in Santa Rosa along with the many specimens of plants that he gathered from his travels. Perfect weather in many ways, it will be the Mediterranean climate that I will miss the most. 

We were amazed that one of our first purchases was a dehumidifier for our apartment when we first ventured to NZ...guess it depends upon the season, eh? We had vacationed in Auckland, Coromandel, & Kerikeri in the Spring and Fall in previous years. Auckland's "Four Season's in One Day" took a bit of getting used to! That said, what can we expect in Wellington? Being further south, will it be quite a bit chillier.? We are already forewarned that it is a windy city, much like San Francisco, in fact. Are there micro-climates in the city itself due to the changes in elevation? Any areas that are preferable, yet near to the Hospital? Also, there is an opening in Porirua's Hospital as well. Anybody familiar with this Northwest area of Wellington region?

So many questions....so little time...thanks in advance for any feedback!:cheer2:


----------



## inka

that is so true ...ponsonby is such a nice are ,however kiwis are in general really open and live in dont care mode ) .but hey i ll be ur friend no problem ...so for starters you have all of us here that can help you with anything ....welcomeeeeee


----------



## inka

Darla.R said:


> The Auckland property market is in such turmoil at the moment that you stand a good chance of getting a bargain if you're sensible enough to make offers about 10-15% lower than the asking price. It's showing signs of improvement but selling prices are still negative
> 
> 
> 
> Being a first time buyer should have the agents eating out of your hand.
> 
> If you're thinking about renting read this first before deciding where to live,
> 
> 
> 
> "The average rent for a four-bedroom property in Auckland's Ponsonby has risen 57% over the past year, while Epsom has seen a 40% fall, according to the latest Crockers Auckland rental price table.
> 
> Nationwide, the Crockers figures show the average median rent for a four bedroom property rose 2% from $430 to $440.
> 
> In Ponsonby, the average median increased from $700 to $1,100 while in Epsom average rents for a four-bedroom property fell from $700 to $420.
> 
> Of the 28 suburbs included in the four-bedroom market, 22 saw rents rise, two remained the same and four saw rents fall.
> 
> In the three-bedroom market the largest year-on-year rise was seen in Mount Eden, up 23% from $530 to $652. Prices for three-bedroom rents held steady with only one location, Birkenhead, seeing a fall, down 2% from $495 to $487.
> 
> Nationwide, the average median rent for a three-bedroom property rose 1% from $340 to $345.
> 
> For two bedroom properties the largest yearly rise was seen in Grey Lynn/Westmere, with the average median rent up 18% from $450 to $530. The three-bedroom market remained largely stable with only two locations seeing rents fall, down 3% in Epsom and 5% in Point chevalier/Mount Albert.
> 
> Of the 29 suburbs included in the two bedroom figures, 25 saw rents rise while two remained the same.
> 
> Nationwide, the average two bedroom median rent was up 3% from $290 to $300.
> 
> The largest rent rise in the one bedroom market was seen in Howick, up 24% from $250 to $310.
> 
> The largest fall was in Manakau/Manurewa, where the average median rent fell 5% from $300 to $285.
> 
> Of the 22 suburbs included in the one bedroom market, 15 saw rents rise, two remained the same and five saw rents fall.
> 
> Nationwide, the average median rent for a one bedroom property rose 2%, up from $225 to $230."
> 
> 
> just bear in mind that the world cup is having an effect on rental incomes, especially around Eden Park. Anyone whose lease expires around that time is going to have to pay more to renew it, or be forced out. After October is probably the best time to be looking for a rental.





if i might suggest Birkinhead Point and NorthCote point ..i just think that not enough credit is given to both as they are little communities so close to CBD but yet so far and have a great culture and great small restaurants...it gets bit pricy but for instance we have flat in one of 1920 villas with view of harbor bridge and it is priced ok ....


----------



## escapedtonz

sandramary said:


> is a gay friendly real realtor. The website lists plenty of gay friendly homes for rent try if this may be of help.


This thread is nearly 3 years old and I suspect the OP has moved on now.


----------



## inhamilton

I'd say that post was probably a spam. It is probably some computerised system that searches for relevant words on forums on the net and then places the advert into the thread. Well .. thats what it looks like.


----------



## Mark D

Alanmoore1981 said:


> Omg.....so much response from you all thanks so much and sorry for taking so long to reply!
> 
> Thanks to Jen though I agree prejudice can be experienced anywhere and living in a city like Glasgow were kind of used to that with attitudes only changing very recently! It sounds like New Zealand and Scotland have a bit in common! The property market here has also experienced problems but again were kinda coming out of that at the moment slowly but surely
> 
> Thanks so much for all the great advice I'm now gonna go through all the areas you have listed and research them further!
> 
> Big smile!! Alan


Hi, can't post re you topic but I am from Glasgow. I done some decorating far a gay couple who stayed on paisley road west I think. Next to the bella park. Anyway good luck with your move hope it works out well. I take people as I find them if you don't stand on my or family's toes and are genuine what you do in your life that makes you happy is all good to me. Awrabest.


----------

